# cadê o Arco-iris?

## skycrow

Uma dúvida meio besta, mas vamos lá. finalmente conegui instalar o Gentoo 2005.1, ufa! Estou usando o Gnome e eu gostaria de saber , como que eu faćo pra deixar o terminal colorido.  Sabe, quando vc dá um "ls" e os executaveis aparecem em "verdes"e os diretórios em "azuis"..

----------

## RoadRunner

ls --color

Podes criar um alias para sempre que usas o ls ele executar o ls --color.

----------

## skycrow

e pra mim criar o Alias no gentoo eu preciso criar o arquivo ~/.bash_aliases e lá colocar por exemplo os lias que eu quero...por exemplo   *Quote:*   

> alias ls="ls --color"

 ?

----------

## tetrix

adicione só no ~/.bashrc

 :Smile: 

----------

## baldeante

eu tenho os seguintes alias no meu ~/.bashrc

```

alias cp="cp -i"

alias mv="mv -i"

alias rm="rm -i"

alias ls="ls -l --color=always"

```

----------

## xef

Eu sou mais drastico  :Smile: 

```

alias ls='ls --color'

alias car='cat'

alias ll='ls -l'

alias lh='ls -lh'

alias la='ls -la'

alias lS='lh -Sr'

alias cd..='cd ..'

alias gbim='gvim'

alias bim='vim'

alias grep='grep --color'

```

Meter cor no grep tem a sua utildade  :Smile: 

Sim, sou do Porto e estou sempre a trocar os vs pelos bs... Fartei-me de me estar sempre a enganar e meti os alias para os meus erros mais comuns.

Mesmo...   :Confused: 

----------

## baldeante

não sou tão drastico mas acabei de adicionar mais um que nao sabia existir e ja me tinha chateado ...

```

alias grep='grep --color' 

```

....   :Very Happy: 

No entanto acho que o facto de ter ... 

```

ls="ls -l --color=always" 

```

... reduz a nessidade do grep na maioria dos casos pelo menos para mim que uso maioritariamente o grep para o ls.

----------

## xef

Como eu uso muito o grep para procurar coisas em ficheiros, para mim é muito util  :Smile: 

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> Como eu uso muito o grep para procurar coisas em ficheiros, para mim é muito util 

 

tambem uso mas pouco muito pouco.

Mas nunca usei cores que diferenca faz ???

Mostra as cores como se estivesse no nano tipo cores diferentes para modulos de programação ???

----------

## xef

O texto dentro da linha que corresponde ao que procuramos fica a vermelho, é especialmente util se usarmos expressões regulares para ver se está bem feita por exemplo

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> O texto dentro da linha que corresponde ao que procuramos fica a vermelho, é especialmente util se usarmos expressões regulares para ver se está bem feita por exemplo

 

E quase tão util como o que eu pensava ....

----------

## MetalGod

demasiado l33t para o meu gosto hehehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> demasiado l33t para o meu gosto hehehe  

 

l33t   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   Não sei o que significa   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MetalGod

STFG sabes o que ' ? procura lá essa definiçao ihihihih   :Laughing: 

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> STFG sabes o que ' ? procura lá essa definiçao ihihihih  

 

Tas me a desafiar ????   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MetalGod

procura e encontrarás  :Smile: 

----------

## baldeante

{STFG} = Serviço de Telefone Fixo Comutado

Mas como não é o caso .....

{STFG}  =  Search The Friendly Google

{RTFM}  =  Read The Fucking Manual

{RTFAQ} =  Read the FAQ! ... 

{RTFB}  =  means (roughly) "Read The Flippin' Binary." or read the fine/fucking book

{RTFS}  =  read the fine/fucking source

{STFW}  =  Search The Fucking Web

{RTM}   =  read the manual

Mais alguns aqui se quiseres : 

http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=4678

Espero que não haja problemas com a linguagem são apenas traduções á letra .......

Só falta mesmo  l33t   :Very Happy: 

----------

## baldeante

encontrei ...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=l33t

Já sei o significdo só não percebi que significado é que teve no contexto em que o escreveste .....

... talvez  demasiado colorido ????

----------

## skycrow

Bom....apesar de tudo....eu gostaria de agradecer a ajuda!!! hahahahaha!

Feliz ano novo pra vocês!

----------

## dafaca

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Já sei o significdo só não percebi que significado é que teve no contexto em que o escreveste .....

 

L33t de elitista, o lado mais elite da comunidade ou simlesmente geek. Então MetalGol, em outras palavras,  disse:

"demasiado geek para o meu gosto".

----------

